# 2009 beauty salon and pet shop ventilation



## klarenbeek (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone caught the footnote changes for pet shop and beauty salon ventilation in table 403.3 of 2009 IMC?  Footnote b requiring no recirculation of air now includes pet shops and ALL beauty salons, not just nail salons.  Just had the first one come thru under the new requirements.  Fortunately it was a small salon pulling off a larger system, so they can get away with just exhausting out the air supplied to the space.  For a larger salon or a pet shop with an independent system, this is a huge change.  Thoughts?


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2010)

That is it the code has gone to the dogs

I guess it makes it clearer on nail places instead of trying to design gor the nails only you design for the entire space


----------



## Aerovex (Jun 13, 2015)

Highly effective nail dust, vapor/odor and airborne pathogen source capture system. With 200 cfm of suction at the capture hood, Healthy Air™ Nails Source Capture System provides 4 times the required airflow. Nail Salon Ventilation Regulation Changes:

 2012 International Mechanical Building Code (IMC) Table 403.3 (h)

 (h) For nail salons, each nail station shall be provided with a source capture system capable of exhausting not less than 50 cfm per station.

http://aerovexsystems.com/air-ventilation-resources/outside-ventilation_salon-codes.asp

 Source Capture Change Significance:

 Footnote "h" to Table 403.3 has been modified to require nail salons to have a source capture system at each nail station. Based on the definition of "Source Capture System", the exhaust from a station in a nail salon is required to capture the air contaminants at their source and terminate them to the outdoor air.


----------



## steveray (Jun 15, 2015)

We should be going to 2012 first quarter next year...good to know!


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 15, 2015)

Post #3 is advertising


----------



## rgrace (Aug 4, 2015)

Please keep in mind that this does not mean spaces applicable to footnote b must be provided with 100% outdoor air systems. Footnote b states that "recirculation of air FROM such spaces is prohibited." Meaning that you cannot take air from this space and recirculate it into the space next door. You are permitted to recirculate this air within the space. The outdoor air and exhaust air associated with beauty salon, nail salon, or pet shop is calculated to remove the contaminants. If you have an independent system that provides 25% outdoor air, the remaining 75% can be recirculated within the space, but cannot be recirculated from the space to another space. I like to use the example of a bakery kitchen. You want to have the aromas of the bakery to drift out into the customer area of the bakery, but you do not want to have those aromas recirculated into the weight loss center next store


----------



## north star (Aug 4, 2015)

*# - - - #*





> " Post #3 is advertising "


Seems that someone has put a "Banned" on them.........No moreAerovex stuff on here...

*# - - - #*


----------



## Postman (Aug 25, 2018)

klarenbeek said:


> Has anyone caught the footnote changes for pet shop and beauty salon ventilation in table 403.3 of 2009 IMC?  Footnote b requiring no recirculation of air now includes pet shops and ALL beauty salons, not just nail salons.  Just had the first one come thru under the new requirements.  Fortunately it was a small salon pulling off a larger system, so they can get away with just exhausting out the air supplied to the space.  For a larger salon or a pet shop with an independent system, this is a huge change.  Thoughts?


----------



## Postman (Aug 25, 2018)

Do you know if you can use PVC to exhaust the fumes through the walls to the exhaust fan


----------



## Postman (Aug 25, 2018)

So my partner has a hair salon we put PVC duct Underground through the wall up to the exhaust fan The Village came in and said you cannot use PVC in the walls is there any code that supports that I can use PVC


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't see PVC listed as a approved duct in 2009 IMC section 603.


----------

